# Registration for psychiatric nursing in Cape Town



## Alain Flury (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello everyone,

my name is Alan. I'm a Swiss citizen and a new member on the forum.
I'm moving to Cape Town on October 2008 with my life-partner and want to work as a nurse in psychiatry. ( Borderline and other personality disorders. )

Currently I 'm in process for registration with the SANC ( South African Nursing Council. ) Among many other documents of course, I need to send them a letter of support/endorsement from the FWMP ( Foreign Workforce Management Program ) of the National Health Department.

My problem now is that they declared in the guidelines, I have to wait for theire invitation and in meantime I'm not allowed to seek work in South Africa.
Other way around the fact is, we will certainly move on October.

If someone had done the same proceder or anyone else could give me concrete advice, I would very much appreciate.

Thanks a lot! 

ALAN


----------



## chixy (Oct 28, 2008)

*registering as psychi nurse in RSA*

Hi Alan

I wish I had found your posting sooner and hope that you have arrived safely in Cape Town.

I qualified as a RNMH in UK 2006 and returned to RSA to register with SANC. I am still not registered. I have written to our former President Thabo Mbeki and currently am in communication with the office of our new Health Minister, Barbara Hogan. 

My degree in UK was a Bachelor of nursing, mental health nursing, and in RSA the requirement appears to be that you must be a holder of a general nurse qualification in order to register as a Professional Psychiatric Nurse. 

I advise you to read the Nursing Act 2005 which came into effect recently. Contact details for registration of foreign qualifications to practice in RSA are as follows:

I'd be interessted to keep in touch with you and find out how things progress for you. I'd like to know more about your qualification too - are you general trained?
( I found Mr Seabelo to have a bad attitude and discovered he is notorious for this, so tread carefully )

Contact: Mr W Seabelo 
Telephone: National: 012 420 1040
International: +27 12 420 1040 
Fax: National: 012 343 5400
International: +27 12 343 5400 
Address: P O Box 1123, Pretoria, 0001, Republic of South Africa 
E-mail [email protected] 

Keep in touch, "Chixy"




Alain Flury said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> my name is Alan. I'm a Swiss citizen and a new member on the forum.
> I'm moving to Cape Town on October 2008 with my life-partner and want to work as a nurse in psychiatry. ( Borderline and other personality disorders. )
> ...


----------

